# Nintendo is ending DS cartridge production



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

> in a post that has since been removed,  the retailer revealed the news saying that Nintendo is stopping the production of DS cartridges worldwide. It did try to remedy the sting of the announcement, however, revealing that it has a bunch of exclusive DS game restocks coming soon. If true, the latter part of the announcement means little for those who don't use VGP's services, though it does mean other retailers in different regions may start to restock their own DS game stocks to preempt Nintendo's rumored move.






​ Source


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

well fuck.


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (Apr 4, 2016)

Well I'd say it's about time since the last DS game was released over a year ago (Big Hero 6 if I remember correctly)


----------



## DKB (Apr 4, 2016)




----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

But it means games are going to cost SO MUCH MORE. I wanted to get some games but MONEY.


----------



## Ruby Gloom (Apr 4, 2016)

Well... Crap... Oh well. I have a Gateway blue card for a reason, ya know.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2016)

Guess I'll have to snap up a copy of Diamond, and the other 5th Gen games I haven't gotten yet before they become expensive.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> Guess I'll have to snap up a copy of Diamond, and the other 5th Gen games I haven't gotten yet before they become expensive.


I forgot about pokemon! I gotta beef up my DS game collection. Thanks for reminding me! I only have platinum and explorers of darkness on the ds xD (pokemon wise)


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I forgot about pokemon! I gotta beef up my DS game collection. Thanks for reminding me! I only have platinum and explorers of darkness on the ds xD


Those are two of the best tbf  LOVE the Explorers games.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I forgot about pokemon! I gotta beef up my DS game collection. Thanks for reminding me! I only have platinum and explorers of darkness on the ds xD


I have a large number of the DS Pokemon games, including an import copy of Heart Gold from Japan. That'll probably fetch a fair dollar once they're no longer produced. Heck, it might force Game Freak to publish Pokemon games on the Wii U VC, or even better, re-release them on the 3DS.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Those are two of the best tbf  LOVE the Explorers games.


The feels dude. The feels for explorers.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Team Fail said:


> I have a large number of the DS Pokemon games, including an import copy of Heart Gold from Japan. That'll probably fetch a fair dollar once they're no longer produced. Heck, it might force Game Freak to publish Pokemon games on the Wii U VC, or even better, re-release them on the 3DS.


Yo. I see NX DS VC in our future meh boy (even though we already have it on the wii u)


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The feels dude. The feels for explorers.


The only thing that got me down in Darkness was that after finishing the game, the only Pokemon I wanted to recruit was exclusive to Time.

I WANTED A CELEBI :C


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> The only thing that got me down in Darkness was that after finishing the game, the only Pokemon I wanted to recruit was exclusive to Time.
> 
> I WANTED A CELEBI :C


haha. Same actually 

 + The ending (I think it was darkness with the sad one)


----------



## JustAKirby (Apr 4, 2016)

No surprise when you can buy a cart for less than what people charge for actual ds games.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> haha. Same actually
> 
> + The ending (I think it was darkness with the sad one)


They had different endings? I never knew!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Apr 4, 2016)

Wait, they were still being produced??


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> They had different endings? I never knew!


The might of not had different endings! I haven't played the other xD


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Wait, they were still being produced??


Yup. Big Hero 6 was made as DS last year.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> The might of not! had different endings! I haven't played the other xD


You've made me really want to replay Darkness now ;-;


Spoiler: Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Spoilers




JUST FOR THE END. OMG WHEN DUSKNOIR BETRAYS YOU. AND FUCK I LOVE WIGGLYTUFF.


----------



## BurningDesire (Apr 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> You've made me really want to replay Darkness now ;-;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Spoilers
> ...


mwahahaha


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 4, 2016)

Good try Nintendo, but flashcards are still in production.

And before someone talk about special carts, there are like 6 games like that, all 6 are pokemon games (Heart Gold and Soul Silver and Black and White 1 and 2 all have infrared integrated in the cart).

EDIT: there is also Pokemon typing adventure that uses a bluetooth keyboard, so the cart must have a bluetooth dongle built-in.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Good try Nintendo, but flashcards are still in production.
> 
> And before someone talk about special carts, there are like 6 games like that, all 6 are pokemon games (Heart Gold and Soul Silver and Black and White 1 and 2 all have infrared integrated in the cart).


I always thought Pokemon Typing Adventure did too, or does that just use DS Wireless to connect to the keyboard?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Apr 4, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> I always thought Pokemon Typing Adventure did too, or does that just use DS Wireless to connect to the keyboard?


I think it uses WiFi to connect the keyboard, but to be honest I don't know.


Ok, I did my homework and everyone says it uses bluetooth. So I guess the cart has a bluetooth dongle built-in.
Great, another Pokemon game for the list of special ds carts.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> I think it uses WiFi to connect the keyboard, but to be honest I don't know.
> 
> 
> Ok, I did my homework and everyone says it uses bluetooth. So I guess the cart has a bluetooth dongle built-in.
> Great, another Pokemon game for the list of special ds carts.


Ah yeah, it does use Bluetooth now I think about it. The keyboard is just a standard Bluetooth one and works on the PS3 etc :')


----------



## bananapi761 (Apr 4, 2016)

Well, I hope WarioWare DIY becomes rare someday


----------



## mgrev (Apr 4, 2016)

i should by a pokemon ds game, never had any.

flashcards will be handy


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

This was bound to happen xP
Soon the DS will die completely 0:


----------



## Codename (Apr 4, 2016)

Now I'm glad I never got rid of Rhythm Heaven, WarioWare DIY, and Okamiden.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 4, 2016)

I wasn't even aware that they were still making them.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Sakitoshi said:


> Good try Nintendo, but flashcards are still in production.
> 
> And before someone talk about special carts, there are like 6 games like that, all 6 are pokemon games (Heart Gold and Soul Silver and Black and White 1 and 2 all have infrared integrated in the cart).



Wrong. 7. Walk With Me! (Personal Trainer Walking in US) uses IR to talk to the pedometer.


----------



## Seriel (Apr 4, 2016)

omg burningdesire for reporter already

Well this is sad but expected I guess, Ds is kinda old.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 4, 2016)

Wii games are still in production, they'll cut out in a few years.


----------



## Gaiaknight (Apr 4, 2016)

Nintendo has yet to comment on this so im taking it as a rumor for now but it was bound to happen sooner or later.


----------



## Edrian (Apr 4, 2016)

I don't usually believe rumors but this is something that you can't really deny it''l happen so general outcome of the situation will be the same


----------



## ric. (Apr 4, 2016)

I'm more surprised by the fact that they were still being made than anything. DS is over 10 years old at this point, it came out in like what,  2004?


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2016)

ric. said:


> I'm more surprised by the fact that they were still being made than anything. DS is over 10 years old at this point, it came out in like what,  2004?


It's also their most successful handheld, so they want to probably milk out as much money from it as they can. Now that the 3DS is dominant and any prior DS handhelds are discontinued, there's almost no point to creating game cartridges anymore. With DS VC being available on the Wii U (And possibly the NX in the future), anyone that wants to republish their games on the Wii U can do so.


----------



## ric. (Apr 4, 2016)

Team Fail said:


> It's also their most successful handheld, so they want to probably milk out as much money from it as they can. Now that the 3DS is dominant and any prior DS handhelds are discontinued, there's almost no point to creating game cartridges anymore. With DS VC being available on the Wii U (And possibly the NX in the future), anyone that wants to republish their games on the Wii U can do so.


I'm still baffled by the fact that they decided to put NDS VC on the Wii U rather than on, you know, the goddamn 3DS, the system capable of playing the games without emulation.


----------



## loco365 (Apr 4, 2016)

ric. said:


> I'm still baffled by the fact that they decided to put NDS VC on the Wii U rather than on, you know, the goddamn 3DS, the system capable of playing the games without emulation.


Well, unless they did it through DSi NAND storage, it would have to be patched all to hell probably. But who knows.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Apr 4, 2016)

JustAKirby said:


> No surprise when you can buy a _*flash*_cart for less than what people charge for actual ds games.


Fixed.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Apr 5, 2016)

AND up next on the stop production line:


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 5, 2016)

Didn't know Nintendo was still producing DS games this late.


----------



## nxwing (Apr 5, 2016)

That's a shame. I'm pretty sure collectors would pay a lot for just a complete set (case+manuals+game) if this ever happens


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 9, 2016)

Good thing I have multiple flashcards


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 9, 2016)

Cherry Pie said:


> Good thing I have multiple flashcards


Super affordable too. I never quite understood why people still continue to throw away the cases of their DS games because it's not like back during the NES-N64 days when the boxes were made of paper.


----------



## mgrev (Apr 9, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> Super affordable too. I never quite understood why people still continue to throw away the cases of their DS games because it's not like back during the NES-N64 days when the boxes were made of paper.


i'd keep my box even if it was made out of paper


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Apr 9, 2016)

mgrev said:


> i'd keep my box even if it was made out of paper


I would too but people still had the tendency to throw them away. Not sure why. It didn't happen with Sega's plastic cases.


----------

